
Fugitive U.S. tech guru John McAfee: Cryptocurrency is next Cuban revolution - rmason
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cuba-usa-mcafee/fugitive-u-s-tech-guru-cryptocurrency-is-next-cuban-revolution-idUSKCN1U028D
======
ohiovr
Soon Cuba will be tasked with removing McAfee.

